

Don't Go To Grad School - fidz
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20130510195922-5973711-don-t-go-to-grad-school?ref=email

======
zrb0529
@Aaron695 - it was written by a person who is too stupid and too lazy to make
use of the tools that are available. No, not everyone can really "get
something" by going to graduate school. And not everyone that does go to
graduate school is going to succeed because of it. But to say that graduate
school is useless, or that it makes you a bad candidate for jobs, is just
stupid. Personally, I don't want to work for a company that doesn't value
education.

I went to graduate school, busted my ass all day every day, and landed a great
job before I graduated just this past Saturday. Is that the story that
everyone in gradschool gets to tell? No. But getting a job isn't the reason I
went to gradschool in the first place. And building a house isn't the reason
you walk into a hardware store. You go to the store to get the tools, and you
speak with professionals to get the knowledge. Then you are better equipped to
tackle real tasks when the time comes to use those tools.

Master's degree in the humanities is useless? I landed a 48K starting salary
job. Do I have 60K in loan debt? Yeah. But you know what? I'll have it paid
off in two years. Because it's called an investment. Investments can pay off
if you make them do it, and if you can't that doesn't mean it was a bad
investment, it just means you were unable to make it pay off.

These people that complain about graduate school are just bad investors, they
can't see potential, and they are discussing a machine that they can't
understand. It's fine that they do it, and I'm glad that they feel as though
they are making a good point. But I've got no patience for them, because they
are discussing things that they have no understanding of, and it's like being
back in grad school where the bad students tried to act like they did the work
but didn't. It shows them to be lazy, stupid, and a waste of my time.

------
aaron695
Is this a parody? I seriously can't tell.

